# Heat are talking to Clippers for Maggette?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/16136969.htm



> TRADE RUMOR
> 
> The Heat has been in contact with the Los Angeles Clippers about a possible trade for swingman Corey Maggette, according to a league source. The Clippers forward has been on the trading block since last season, and the Heat has players that are in a similar salary range to Maggette, including James Posey and Antoine Walker.
> 
> Maggette is under contract through next season with a player option for the 2008-09 season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/16136969.htm



I would vomit my guts out if that trade with corey for Walker and James happened. I dont mind james, but Walker is a loser.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

James and Wright or Simien along with a future 2nd for Maggette I'd consider, but straight up, I would be shaky on it.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i wish i could go without a week without hearing a Corey Maggette trade/rumor


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Do the Heat even have anything that the Clippers want? Besides expiring contracts? Clips already have the one type of player that the Heat are stocked with- and I don't see the Heat parting with their few promising young players.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

No thanks for any trade the Heat could come up with for Maggette.

We dont need anyone on their team besides Wade and that isnt gonna happen.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miami really doesn't have anything that will intrigue the Clippers. I honestly can't see any scenarios that work to the favor of the Clippers in any way.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I 'm sick of hearing these ridiculous trade rumors for Maggette, like he can be had for garbage. He is a legit 20 point per game scorer who can rebound and get to the line, but people think he is up for grabs for people who don't even start on their damn team.

The only player on the Heat that I would be interested in besides Wade is Dorell Wright, but I know the Heat aren't going to give him up and just Wright straight up for Maggette isn't enough and no way in hell do I want to see Walker in a Clippers uniform. He has always been higly overrated to me.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Any hope for Garnett, Carter, Iverson or Pierce?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> Any hope for Garnett, Carter, Iverson or Pierce?


We can easily get Iverson or Pierce by giving up Maggette/Livingston, but it looks like we're dead set on keeping Livingston as long as possible.... Even though Iverson is a better PG than Livingston may ever be and also one of the greatest playoff performers of our generation.... And Pierce is at the absolute peak of his career....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

wed have to give more salary for iverson. and for pierce, i wouldnt say that it would be "easy" to give up maggs ans livvy for pierce. Why would boston want to do that at this point when pierce has played so well the last couple of years, and after recently trading for all those PG's that they have including telfair?

Bill simmons says iverson is almost certainly gone. Ill have to check salaries again, but i think it would have to be mobley and maggette at least to match salaries.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think a lot of sites are taking the article above and running with it. I have heard odd things like Maggette for Walker or Maggette for Walker and Posey. None of which make sense for the Clippers in any shape or form.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/



> So here's the deal: Yes, the Heat contacted the Clippers to check on the availability of Corey Maggette. That much can be and has been confirmed.





> And yes, the Heat does have salaries that would match Maggette's in a one-for-one deal, such as Antoine Walker, James Posey or Jason Williams.
> 
> 
> 
> But why would the Clippers take Walker, who has even more time left on his contract than Maggette's two remaining years?





> Has the Heat made previous pitches for Maggette? That too was confirmed Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Are the Clippers in business to make the Heat better? Not the last time I checked.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

outside of shaq and wade, heat hve no players that anyone would really want.

hell, im not sure if anyone would even want to take shaq, since he's got 3 more years of 20 million bucks (after this season).


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Is Mobley available? Would Walker+pick+maybe Doleac + take back Aaron Williams' contract for Mobley/Williams be a viable trade?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DBurks2818 said:


> Is Mobley available? Would Walker+pick+maybe Doleac + take back Aaron Williams' contract for Mobley/Williams be a viable trade?


I don't think so. No one wants Walker's contract.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Just checking. Good night!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> Is Mobley available? Would Walker+pick+maybe Doleac + take back Aaron Williams' contract for Mobley/Williams be a viable trade?


No no no, I wouldn't trade Foyle's contract for Walker even. I'd really like to see Wright on the Clips tho


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if we could somehow get rid of Livingston, if he is the poster child of this franchise for years to come its probably going to go back to being the laughing stock of the nBA .....get rid of him now...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd do the trade if we could get Dwyane Wade for Maggs and Livingston.


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> if we could somehow get rid of Livingston, if he is the poster child of this franchise for years to come its probably going to go back to being the laughing stock of the nBA .....get rid of him now...


dude, you make me sick with your hate of livingston, do you even watch the games anymore? 

i believe if maggette isnt traded now, the clippers will attempt to package him in a deal for a kg type player. now the question is, who has more trade value to a team trying to rebuild, corey maggette, or a future 1st rounder? i think the first rounder wins this one. a package of 3 first rounders, miami's, the wolves and our own is a hell of a starting offer for a superstar player. with sofo coming over next season and singleton and paul davis showing us that they can handle regular minutes, it's time to make room for some roster spots and now is the time to take the 1st step. that being said, posey & a 1st for maggette is something we should do if we can.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think Riley is going to trade Wright. A more realistic offer would be any combo of Posey, Walker, Simien, and a pick. Whether the Clippers would do that, I don't know.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

livingstononefour said:


> dude, you make me sick with your hate of livingston, do you even watch the games anymore?
> 
> i believe if maggette isnt traded now, the clippers will attempt to package him in a deal for a kg type player. now the question is, who has more trade value to a team trying to rebuild, corey maggette, or a future 1st rounder? i think the first rounder wins this one. a package of 3 first rounders, miami's, the wolves and our own is a hell of a starting offer for a superstar player. with sofo coming over next season and singleton and paul davis showing us that they can handle regular minutes, it's time to make room for some roster spots and now is the time to take the 1st step. that being said, posey & a 1st for maggette is something we should do if we can.


Dont worry he makes us all sick with his Livingston bashing. He is a Laker fan anyways so dont pay attention to his smack. Livingston dishes out 10 dimes and its still not enough fo some people.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> if we could somehow get rid of Livingston, if he is the poster child of this franchise for years to come its probably going to go back to being the laughing stock of the nBA .....get rid of him now...


seriously no one gives a damn about how awful you think livingston is, cuz you can complain about him all you want, and you do that A LOT, in NEARLY EVERY THREAD. and guess what, no one agrees with you, cuz the fact is he's not goin anywhere since he's well-liked by mike d, the coaching staff, and the majority of the fans.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> if we could somehow get rid of Livingston, if he is the poster child of this franchise for years to come its probably going to go back to being the laughing stock of the nBA .....get rid of him now...


7.4|2.5|4.3 with only 1.75 turnovers in 25 minutes for a 21 year old is aweful?

Here's Livingston's last 5 games:
9.4 Points | 3.8 Rebounds | 5.6 Dimes and ONLY 1.2 turnovers in 29 minutes of action. 


If Livingston is so horrible, why does he have a 4.7 Dime/TO Ratio? It's not his fault he comes off the bench with Maggette, who kills ball movement, or he's on the floor with Cassell, who kills offensive flow.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

sMaK said:


> I don't think Riley is going to trade Wright. A more realistic offer would be any combo of Posey, Walker, Simien, and a pick. Whether the Clippers would do that, I don't know.


Dunleavy hates Maggette, but even then, he's not going to give him away for scraps like Walker.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Corey Maggette for Sasha Vujacic, Aaron McKie, Brian Cook, and Shammond Williams. This deal seems pretty fair to me. Unfortunately, we'll have to wait until Dec. 15 to get this deal done since Shammond was just recently signed. In Vujacic, you get a young PG who shoots lights out and plays lockdown defense. In McKie, you get a steady and durable veteran presence who still has plenty left in the tank. In Cook, you get yet another sharpshooter to open things up for Brand. He also plays above-average defense and can slow down bigs like Yao and Duncan. Shammond is a stud PG who is in an unfortunate situation backing up Smush Parker. Not much hope for playing time around these parts, but rest assured, he represents the best of Euro and American ball. Think "black Nash".


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Corey Maggette for Sasha Vujacic, Aaron McKie, Brian Cook, and Shammond Williams. This deal seems pretty fair to me. Unfortunately, we'll have to wait until Dec. 15 to get this deal done since Shammond was just recently signed. In Vujacic, you get a young PG who shoots lights out and plays lockdown defense. In McKie, you get a steady and durable veteran presence who still has plenty left in the tank. In Cook, you get yet another sharpshooter to open things up for Brand. He also plays above-average defense and can slow down bigs like Yao and Duncan. Shammond is a stud PG who is in an unfortunate situation backing up Smush Parker. Not much hope for playing time around these parts, but rest assured, he represents the best of Euro and American ball. Think "black Nash".


That would be a good trade if you guys werent in the same conference let alone same division.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we'll sweeten the deal for the clips. we'll throw in kwame brown, aaron mckie, sasha vujacic, and shammond williams for elton brand.

if you act within the next 30 minutes, we will also throw in brian cook for only 4 installments of 19.95!

deal?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Corey Maggette for Sasha Vujacic, Aaron McKie, Brian Cook, and Shammond Williams. This deal seems pretty fair to me. Unfortunately, we'll have to wait until Dec. 15 to get this deal done since Shammond was just recently signed. In *Vujacic*, you get a young PG who shoots lights out and plays *lockdown defense*. In *McKie*, you get a steady and durable veteran presence who still has *plenty left in the tank*. In *Cook*, you get yet another sharpshooter to open things up for Brand. He also plays above-average defense and *can slow down bigs like Yao and Duncan*. *Shammond* is a stud PG who is in an unfortunate situation backing up Smush Parker. Not much hope for playing time around these parts, but rest assured, he represents the best of Euro and American ball. *Think "black Nash"*.


:lol: So tell me, how long ago did you start dropping acid?


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

leidout said:


> :lol: So tell me, how long ago did you start dropping acid?


hahaha, yeah that was a pretty funny post.:lol:


----------

